# GEFORCE 2MX400(8mb of 64mb)?and overclock.?



## harish_21_10 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi,
  I have a GEFORCE 2 MX400 ,64mb but memory size shown in the display settings is 8mb.  what thes problem?why is it showing 8mb instead of 64mb?pls help.
 And also I am new to overclocking,actually never tried it, i wanted to know if it is safe to overclock my geforce 2 mx400 from its display settings?if yes,then how much?


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 4, 2005)

My card's core clock frequency is 200mhz and memory clock frequency is 143mhz.
I raised it to 278mhz and 212mhz respectively and tested from the option given there nothing happened,but dint apply it.Then i raised the core frequency to 300mhz and the system got stuck and had to be restarted.
   Does this mean that i can overclock the card to ,core fquency:278mhz and memory frequency:212mhz, without damaging at??


----------



## darklord (Jan 4, 2005)

Keep a check on temperatures while overclocking.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 4, 2005)

how?from where?  
i said u i am new to it so pls be clear and detailed.


----------



## darklord (Jan 4, 2005)

Well lets consider that your card doesnt offer hardware monitoring features.
so you can check temp. of your grafix card RAM by touching it and the heatsink over the GPU to feel about the GPU temperatures.

I hope this helps.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 4, 2005)

can i use any software for the temperature analysis?which one?

i also had q question about my cards size,it shows 8mb in the display settings instead of 64mb.???


----------



## amey_dude (Jan 4, 2005)

as for 8 mb prob i, check ur bios setting wether it is written 8mb or 64 mb. :roll:


----------



## grinning_devil (Jan 4, 2005)

update ur gfx card drivers...

  u sure that its memory as 8 or is it 8X as interface???

  as amey said...chek ur BIOS...its possible that like onboard shared memory u may be having option of selecting the VRAM...

nd lastly....where ru viewing this 8MB???


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 4, 2005)

> update ur gfx card drivers...


I have latest drivers installed for my card


> u sure that its memory as 8 or is it 8X as interface???


It is 8mb memory and 4x interface.I am SURE! 


> chek ur BIOS...its possible that like onboard shared memory u may be having option of selecting the VRAM...


All the settings in the bios are just fine.


> where ru viewing this 8MB???


Here: display properties>settings>advanced>adapter>memory size:8mb


Anymore advices,pls help..
And what about the overclocking query??


----------



## grinning_devil (Jan 4, 2005)

try removing the drivers completely nd then installing them fresh?


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 4, 2005)

did that but dint work out for me


----------



## amey_dude (Jan 5, 2005)

try the omega drivers and then see what happens.... :roll: 


 here's the link for win9x,me
ftp://download.guide3d.ru/omega/nvidia/nvidia_w9x_omega_14523.exe

 here's the link for win 2k,xp
*blaze.ausgamers.com/utopiatech/drivers.php


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 5, 2005)

amey_dude said:
			
		

> try the omega drivers and then see what happens.... :roll:
> 
> here's the link for win9x,me
> ftp://download.guide3d.ru/omega/nvidia/nvidia_w9x_omega_14523.exe
> ...


what r these drivers for?if its for overclocking then let me tell u that i am already having an option for overcloking in the properties of the card.But i just wanted to kno about  till what limit it can be overclocked?

and if it was for the memory size query(8mb instead of 64mb) then it dint work out.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 6, 2005)

hey amey,i saw an reply of urs in some topic saying that u got an geforce 2 mx 400,64mb.Did u ever overclocked it?if yes then how much?Got any idea of its limit?

I think u r the one who can help me out with both of my problems mentioned in the topic here bcoz u got the same card dude.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey harish,i c that u are obsessed with overclocking your GF2MX400 since u tried everything possible to increase the memory....
Lets c wat v can do about it...
1st tell me which company card u own.ASUS?
The highest overclocking done till date on a GF2MX(not by me ofcorse) is  to around 250MHz.
But that seems to b unattainable for mortals like us,so i dont think u can go for anything above 210 or 215........same goes for ram.
2nd,how old is your card?Was it showing 64MB before?Or did it change to 8MB after any major system event?
3rd,is both the core n the ram havin heat sinks?or only the core?
4th,wats the memory being shown in your BIOS for the card?
get the details about your card using a software like SisoftSandra....u can find it in digit cd's.....


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 6, 2005)

liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> 1st tell me which company card u own.ASUS?


Its box says digicolor(ennyah tecnologies corp.)



> The highest overclocking done till date on a GF2MX(not by me ofcorse) is  to around 250MHz.
> But that seems to b unattainable for mortals like us,so i dont think u can go for anything above 210 or 215........same goes for ram.


but when i extend it till 280mhz and test it with the test option provided in properties itself i dont get any error message or hang ups,and beyond 280mhz my pc hangs so can i oc it to about 280mhz?
*img124.exs.cx/img124/3773/snap0141ya.th.png



> 2nd,how old is your card?


My card is 18 months old.



> Was it showing 64MB before?Or did it change to 8MB after any major system event?


dont remember if it was showing 64mb.But now it shows 8mb
*img99.exs.cx/img99/5061/snap0151xo.th.jpg



> 3rd,is both the core n the ram havin heat sinks?or only the core?


only the core



> 4th,wats the memory being shown in your BIOS for the card?


at the starting of the pc even before the memory test it shows 64mb.



> get the details about your card using a software like SisoftSandra


*img122.exs.cx/img122/2539/snap0161xi.th.jpg


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey nitrogen i provided all the information u wanted, now u r  not here.

Plsss plsss plsss help me out guys.

What happened to all the gurus of this forum?pls help out


----------



## maverickrohan (Jan 13, 2005)

To begin With:

Overclocking ur card aint gonna give u a noticible performance increment for any of the new games.....

If ur doin it just for adventure sake, Try using Powerstrip, n try various settings, n see what level u can go to.....

About the 8MB/64MB lochaa, did it exist from the time u bought the card, or it just cropped up recently? 

If u dont feel any difference in the performance of ur card, just lebbe, dont let it bother u.....h/w is the real thing, what it displays is not essential...And if ur Video Memory wud have got damaged...that wud mean, if u had 8x8 RAM chips on the card, only 1 of them is workin, i dont think this cud be tru, cos if that happens, i guess ur card wont work at all....!!!


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 13, 2005)

maverickrohan said:
			
		

> About the 8MB/64MB lochaa, did it exist from the time u bought the card, or it just cropped up recently?


well i have no idea about from when it is showing 8mb.(never noticed it) :roll:


----------



## maverickrohan (Jan 14, 2005)

anywaz dude....dont worry or bother about it...u feel ur card gives u decent performance compared to other GF2 cards ...... its ok....relax

my suggestion....forget overclocking a GF2....try and save up more money so as to buy something like a 9600/5700 or the likes


----------



## [poWer] (Jan 14, 2005)

go ahaed and leave panic. try unistalling the forceware driver (using detonator RIP). then install the latest drivers and use the "Expert Tool" to overclock your card. much better than ur nvidia interface and powerstrip.
go to *www.mvktech.net/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=26&func=selectfolder&filecatid=6
also u can find expert tool at *www.gainward.com


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 14, 2005)

maverickrohan said:
			
		

> u feel ur card gives u decent performance compared to other GF2 cards


well i never said that :roll: 



			
				maverickrohan said:
			
		

> my suggestion....forget overclocking a GF2....try and save up more money so as to buy something like a 9600/5700 or the likes


i just wanted to do OCing because i wanted to try an OC.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 14, 2005)

[poWer said:
			
		

> ]go ahaed and leave panic. try unistalling the forceware driver (using detonator RIP). then install the latest drivers and use the "Expert Tool" to overclock your card. much better than ur nvidia interface and powerstrip.
> go to *www.mvktech.net/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=26&func=selectfolder&filecatid=6
> also u can find expert tool at *www.gainward.com


i will just try this and reply with the result.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jan 15, 2005)

OOPS..........sorry pal.....
me was havin this little exam....n after that i was changing my mobo n graphics card.........
i will wait for the result of what u r doin right now.........


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 15, 2005)

So after implementing power's advice also the memory size is still show as 8mb.

And regarding the EXPERT tool ,i overclocked my card to an increment of 10mhz for both core and memory frequency.But after some time
(even after restarting) the tool shows the default frequencies instead of the OCed one.  

what now


----------



## [poWer] (Jan 17, 2005)

Do u really see a fall in the FPS of games???
Use FRAPS to check this out at *www.fraps.com
Expertool functions fully only if u use GAINWARD drivers.
If u don't see any fall then it should be a error in dispalying memory.
why don't u use POWERSTRIP to OC *www.entech.com (hopefully)

Tell me one thing when u boot ur PC what does the Video BIOS, the one that flashes before ur PC BIOS show. I mean what memory size it shows. if its original size then its OK or if it also shows 8mb sorry to say ur rest ramchips may b corrupt. although i hav never heard this. so don't b nervous. if everything ok there then u "ll hav to do the following

take ur GFX card to ur friend's PC. he shud hav a mobo with AGP slot. plug it there and install the drivers and tell what it shows in nvidia control panel.  if u see 8 mb there, take the card to dealer, if u see original size remain cool. it's a problem of wrongly installed driver. Use driver cleaner to completely remove nVidia driver. and try installing the older one.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 17, 2005)

[poWer said:
			
		

> ]Tell me one thing when u boot ur PC what does the Video BIOS, the one that flashes before ur PC BIOS show. I mean what memory size it shows. if its original size then its OK or if it also shows 8mb sorry to say ur rest ramchips may b corrupt.


There it shows 64mb.So there is no problem with the ram on the card...


----------



## sunmysore (Jan 17, 2005)

harish_21_10 said:
			
		

> And regarding the EXPERT tool ,i overclocked my card to an increment of 10mhz for both core and memory frequency.But after some time
> (even after restarting) the tool shows the default frequencies instead of the OCed one.
> 
> what now



there must be an option "Apply chages on every start" there, check it.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 17, 2005)

sunmysore said:
			
		

> harish_21_10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was an option 'Apply' ,and i did click it.

Only the expert tool shows the increment but not the setting of the card.


----------



## [flAsh] (Jan 20, 2005)

There is a small cheat for Expertool to work peramnently.(I expect u to b daring). This involves Video BIOS flashing. Get nVflash and NiBitor bios editor from MVKtech.net download section.
U need to boot in DOS, go to the directory where u extracted nvflash and type "nvflash" to see the complete list of cammands (as I don't remember them right now  )
first backup ur bios and then edit the bios using nibitor. change the VGA card maker company to Gainward. and the reflash it using command
"nvflash --overridesub biosfilename.rom"
now install gainward special drivers and expertool. and see how nicely it works. one thing more there is no risk involved here so u can do it nicely. expertool can increase the extent of overclock as mention by other ppl


----------

